# LED dimmer - speed controller?



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

Anybody ever tried one of these for a speed controller for a 12 v motor

[url
]http://bit.ly/1jje1m4[/url]


----------



## grismcdonald (Aug 23, 2011)

http://bit.ly/1jje1m4


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks like it would work, the current ratings are pretty good.


----------



## bert1913 (Oct 27, 2011)

i used one of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LED-Light-D...ing_Parts_and_Accessories&hash=item485de7cafd to slow down my wiper motor, but it made the motor hum really loud. i added a 25v 470 capacitor, it took most of the hum away. i ran the motor for over 8 hours with this set up with no problems


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I've had luck with this one - http://www.ebay.com/itm/PWM-DC-Motor-Speed-Control-6A-AMP-12-24V-VOLT-13KHZ-Controller-Switch-/250943378758?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6d641546 but I'm anxious to hear how this one works.


----------



## SavageEye (Sep 4, 2010)

As I was putting away Christmas decorations yesterday and I came across some old train controllers. They are 19V and have a speed dial, I wonder how these would work as a dimming/speed controlling device. Any thoughts?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Gris - my only worry with the LED controller as a motor speed controller is the LED controller likely isn't set up to handle the inductive kickback of a motor. Spikes and surges from the motor might burn out the electronics in the LED dimmer, though for $2 you almost have to try it!

Savage - The train controller is likely just a simple rheostat / variable voltage transformer. So it might control simple motors or DC light brightness. Though it won't offer the low speed torque you get with a true PWM.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I'd think that train controllers would need to be PWM. A long consist would need low-speed torque on startup especially with larger gauge trains (027 and up).


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Otaku - PWM would be ideal for just the reason you mention.

I'm probably dating myself because I initially took 'old controller' to mean 70's or 80's vintage. I had a few train sets back in that day, and they were pretty miserable for that exact reason [lack of PWM]. You'd have to firewall the controller to get the thing moving, then in a few seconds it would be speeding so fast it would run off the track if you didn't cut back on the 'throttle'.

I suppose it's entirely possible that later models ...90's, 00's could be PWM as transistors and mosfets have increased in power and dropped in price during that period. I sometimes forget '90's' could easily be 'before I was born' for some young adults today!

I guess the easiest way to tell is to look and see if the controller seems to be 'all electronic' or if it has a big rheostat with a 'wiper' on the throttle dial / lever?


----------



## brd813 (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd bet the LED dimmer, if it actually uses PWM, doesn't have clipping diodes and the inductive kickback and spikes from a motor will fry it in short order, but I could be wrong.

If you decide to try it don't hold it in your hand when you turn it on.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

A 350 microfarad 25 volt cap connected across the power and ground would handle the spikes


----------

